# Let's see them deer,hog,bear and everthing in between hand cannons.



## Bam Bam (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey everbody, lets see them pics of the hand cannons/Revolvers every body proud of. Yeah come on!!!!!(can't get mine on here-having problems with this outdated computer to coperate) I have a Taurus M44 Large frame 44 Mag.(blue) with a 8 3/8 inch. barrell with a Bushnell Trophy Red dot scope.(Thinking about putting a 2x20 BSA scope on it).


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jun 23, 2010)

First ever shot at an animal with my 44mag.


----------



## Darrell H (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's some of my .40+ caliber guns:






.44 Mag Contender





.460 S&W Encore 





.44 Mag Revolver





.500 S&W Revolver 





.475 Linebaugh


----------



## david w. (Jun 24, 2010)

I love that .460 S&W Encore.Sweet gun!


----------



## Win1917 (Jun 24, 2010)

Freedom Arms...I like your taste in handguns!!


----------



## Bam Bam (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes them are some sweeeeeet!!!!! guns. Hey lets see some more everbody. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Win1917 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any big bore revolvers to show just hunting T/C's. These are 357max, 7-30 Waters Imp., 260 Rem


----------



## Yel95 (Jun 26, 2010)

14" 8mm JDJ ffrom SSK


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 26, 2010)

Folks, those are some beauties!  I only have one photo and it's in my Avatar taken with a crummy low-end digital phone camera.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 26, 2010)

Darrell H said:


> Here's some of my .40+ caliber guns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who made the barrel on that gun?  She looks deadly!  Very nice.


----------



## Darrell H (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Guys!



idsman75 said:


> Who made the barrel on that gun?  She looks deadly!  Very nice.



idsman75, my .460 barrel was made by Match Grade Machine.


----------



## Dub (Jun 26, 2010)

Dang Darrell, I'm drooling over those wheelguns.  

Very nice.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2010)

One of mine- a S&W 44 Mag Mountain Revolver.

Tuned by Al Dichiara, grips by Ahrends..


----------



## Win1917 (Jun 27, 2010)

> my .460 barrel was made by Match Grade Machine.



What brake is that?


----------



## Darrell H (Jun 28, 2010)

Win1917, it is a Holland quick discharge brake.


----------

